# Super Budget Home Audio Sub



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Well when it comes to home audio I don't know a whole lot. I'm currently a sophomore in college and my friend has a PA speaker for the dorm. It sounds really good actually, but it only plays down to ~110hz or so, so we're looking for something that can fill in the remaining 110hz with ease.

Our budget is $80 between the both of us to get this new sub up and running. If that means using like inexpensive Dayton drivers from parts express then that's fine with me.

If possible, we'll be building our own box (ported). I've seen that most of the subs come with their own enclosure and internal amp, but if we can do it ourselves for cheaper then we will.

That's kind of why I'm here. The only thing that we're concerned about is the amplifier part. It's not like we have 12v to hook up a car audio amp to, so the home audio amp is kind of what we're after.

A solid, inexpensive budget amp is what we're looking for. If anyone has any recommendations they would be highly appreciated.

We're just lookin at gettin just 1 10 or 12 ported.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

You're gonna have a real hard time finding anything in that price range. But this might do it for you (slightly over your budget.. plus you'll have to deal with shipping costs):

Parts-Express.com:12" Dual Voice Coil Subwoofer | 12" subwoofer Dual Voice Coil Subwoofer DVC sub car sub home theater poly cone eminence sealed box subwoofer marcato

Parts-Express.comayton SA70 70W Subwoofer Amplifier | subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp DayAudSubAmp050109 20DaytonSubwoofer070109

Ryan


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the help man.

One question though: is 70w really gonna be enough? I know that home audio ratings will generally be lower than car audio ratings, but I figure I'd ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

an amp with more power than 70 watts is easily gonna be double you budget, more power is better, if going with a low power amp like 70 watts build the box alot bigger


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Refurb - SA-W2500 | REFURBISHED - Performance Line Subwoofer SA-W2500 | Sony | SonyStyle USA


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

These whole systems, plus the subs probably have their own amps. Craigslist
$80Phillip's Surrond Sound
$60Pioneer Surround Sound

There are many more out there. Building home theater speakers is as awesome as mobile audio, but it really does not cost any less.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

This will go fast.

Infinity 100 Watt plate amp. Fixed crossover at 135 hz OR use the LFE input to bypass the crossover. It has an external LED indicator that has to be hooked up in order for this thing to work. If you are smart, you can probably solder a 1/4 watt resistor in place so you don't have to deal with the LED. This thing is actually pretty big and heavy, and the UL label says it consumes 200 Watts, so it might be under-rated. This was taken from an 8" powered subwoofer, part of Infinities so-called TSS-450 system. $60 shipped CONUS.

Various speaker and other stuff - got to go! - Techtalk at Parts-Express.com


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mtx-4500-series-10-subwoofers-16-65-ship.html


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

225WATT EOSONE * POLK 1RF0036-1 SUBWOOFER PLATE AMP NEW - eBay (item 390090796051 end time Sep-12-09 18:40:22 PDT)


Think I could use this amp for the 1 10" MTX? Anyone see anything wrong with this picture?


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

btw, thanks for the help guys


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

And uh, I don't see any speaker outputs?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

If I were you I'd wait and save a little more....last plate amp I bought from PE was the Dayton 240w sub amp w/speaker level inputs and it was only $109 w/free shipping. 
Just speaking personally, the 70w amp is a waste on just about any sub larger than a 6.5 (or a low xmax 8"). I'm runing one 240w Dayton on a TB 8" 740c sub for my laptop 2.1 and another 240w on an old Ascendant Audio Atlas 12" in a sealed box for HT use...

Jeremy


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

niceguy said:


> If I were you I'd wait and save a little more....last plate amp I bought from PE was the Dayton 240w sub amp w/speaker level inputs and it was only $109 w/free shipping.
> Just speaking personally, the 70w amp is a waste on just about any sub larger than a 6.5 (or a low xmax 8"). I'm runing one 240w Dayton on a TB 8" 740c sub for my laptop 2.1 and another 240w on an old Ascendant Audio Atlas 12" in a sealed box for HT use...
> 
> Jeremy


That one I linked does 120w rms, not 70.

I think 120w would be enough to push a 10" MTX in a nice ported box? I don't see any speaker outputs on that amp though? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

the speaker outputs are on the back side, the part you see is meant to be mounted flush to the back of the sub


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Just ordered this one:


Parts-Express.comayton SA240-B 240W Subwoofer Amplifier with Boost | dayton sa240 sa240-b subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp DASUBAMP110508 daySpeakers123008 daySubBi030209 DayAudSubAmp050109 20DaytonSubwoofer070109


Figure I'd spend a little more and get some real power goin to that thing. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is going to push the MTX sub?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Too bad I'm just seeing this now. I have a box/sub/plate amp for sale all put together...


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

chithead said:


> That is going to push the MTX sub?


Not anymore. Just picked up a JL 15w0 from a friend for $40. I also already found a buyer for the MTX sub, so no worries there. I'm currently designing the ported box on AutoCAD (should be done by tonight, I'll post up what I've got) for a 4 cubic foot box tuned to 32hz.

240w will be plenty for the 15w0


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

B_Rich said:


> Just ordered this one:
> 
> 
> Parts-Express.comayton SA240-B 240W Subwoofer Amplifier with Boost | dayton sa240 sa240-b subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp DASUBAMP110508 daySpeakers123008 daySubBi030209 DayAudSubAmp050109 20DaytonSubwoofer070109
> ...


you wont be dissapointed with this amp. i have it pushing my memphis sub wired for 8 ohms (so only about 170 rms) and it pushes the 250 wrms sub very nicely.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Austin said:


> you wont be dissapointed with this amp. i have it pushing my memphis sub wired for 8 ohms (so only about 170 rms) and it pushes the 250 wrms sub very nicely.


That's great to hear. This is my first time gettin my feet wet with anything 110v audio related.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

B_Rich said:


> That's great to hear. This is my first time gettin my feet wet with anything 110v audio related.


Your gonna feel a whole lot of good once you make your own home sub. Youll be thinkin "I cant believe i made a sub that is as good as one of those store bought ones"...you will never go back to buying a pre-made home sub.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Austin said:


> Your gonna feel a whole lot of good once you make your own home sub. Youll be thinkin "I cant believe i made a sub that is as good as one of those store bought ones"...you will never go back to buying a pre-made home sub.


What do you mean "make my own sub"? Like build my own from scratch, or piece together my own system by picking out the components and building the box myself.


----------



## drabina (Sep 18, 2009)

I will second the advice to look for used subs on CL. Season is over but there still may be some garage sales around in your area. Two years ago my father picked up powered 10" or 12" subwoofer made by B&W (but their cheaper HT line) for free at some garage sale leftovers.


----------



## taloyd (Mar 4, 2009)

Autiophile said:


> In the $80 to $100 price range you will do far better watching craigslist than trying to build anything.


I wholeheartedly agree with this. Just picked up a really nice Yamaha SW-315 subwoofer from Craigslist for $60. And while that's a (very) good deal, there's lots of those in any big city (I'm in Los Angeles, which helps...)

cheers,
-tal


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No Way! I have been using one of those for years, Paid quite a bit more than $60 for it!


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Just to give a minor update:

We turned the sub around 180 degrees (so it faces the back wall) and things sound MUCH better than if it were facing out into the room. If I were to guess why this is, it's because the lower frequencies have longer wave lengths, so if the sub is facing the wall the wave has a longer distance to travel before it reaches you so it can develop more.

That's my theory anyway. I'm going home this weekend and my goal is to open up the port a little bit more.


----------

